# Unexpected clownfish



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have 2 false percula clowns, a male and female. I came home today and her abdomen is way larger than I remember and no longer transparent in light. I think shes pregnant. However, the situation is no place for babies. The filter is unforgiving with sucking up stuff, I have an eel, and I have hardly any idea of how to care for baby fish. 

Of course I would want the babies to live, but I'm not sure how to take this situation. I don't want them to just get sucked up by the filter while I watch, I really want them to have a chance to survive.

Any idea how many days I have until they lay them? What do I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

They may not breed just becuase you have a pair.


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I kinda hope they don't.
I was just told they've bred before while I was out of town but right next to the filter so i guess none of the babies made it past it :'(
But they might try again?


----------

